
Magic mushroom chemical psilocybin could be key to treating depression – studies - benevol
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/dec/01/magic-mushroom-ingredient-psilocybin-can-lift-depression-studies-show
======
benevol
LSD is said to be very similar to psilocybin and has the same effects
regarding the medical conditions mentioned in the article. LSD is easier to
ship/obtain an can be dosed more precisely. Also, always test before you
ingest (testing kits are affordable).

------
gwern
All the papers in the issue in question:

"Psilocybin for anxiety and depression in cancer care? Lessons from the past
and prospects for the future", Nutt 2016
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2l739f0gstsyzx/2016-nutt.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2l739f0gstsyzx/2016-nutt.pdf)

"Psilocybin produces substantial and sustained decreases in depression and
anxiety in patients with life-threatening cancer: A randomized double-blind
trial", Griffiths et al 2016:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nxi3ix88jo67y88/2016-griffiths.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nxi3ix88jo67y88/2016-griffiths.pdf)

"Cancer patients often develop chronic, clinically significant symptoms of
depression and anxiety. Previous studies suggest that psilocybin may decrease
depression and anxiety in cancer patients. The effects of psilocybin were
studied in 51 cancer patients with life-threatening diagnoses and symptoms of
depression and/or anxiety. This randomized, double-blind, cross-over trial
investigated the effects of a very low (placebo-like) dose (1 or 3 mg/70 kg)
vs. a high dose (22 or 30 mg/70 kg) of psilocybin administered in
counterbalanced sequence with 5 weeks between sessions and a 6-month follow-
up. Instructions to participants and staff minimized expectancy effects.
Participants, staff, and community observers rated participant moods,
attitudes, and behaviors throughout the study. High-dose psilocybin produced
large decreases in clinician- and self-rated measures of depressed mood and
anxiety, along with increases in quality of life, life meaning, and optimism,
and decreases in death anxiety. At 6-month follow-up, these changes were
sustained, with about 80% of participants continuing to show clinically
significant decreases in depressed mood and anxiety. Participants attributed
improvements in attitudes about life/self, mood, relationships, and
spirituality to the high-dose experience, with >80% endorsing moderately or
greater increased well-being/life satisfaction. Community observer ratings
showed corresponding changes. Mystical-type psilocybin experience on session
day mediated the effect of psilocybin dose on therapeuti"

"Rapid and sustained symptom reduction following psilocybin treatment for
anxiety and depression in patients with life-threatening cancer: a randomized
controlled trial", Ross et al 2016:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/eol3lp85pgbe8m3/2016-ross.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/eol3lp85pgbe8m3/2016-ross.pdf)

"_Background_: Clinically significant anxiety and depression are common in
patients with cancer, and are associated with poor psychiatric and medical
outcomes. Historical and recent research suggests a role for psilocybin to
treat cancer-related anxiety and depression. Methods: In this double-blind,
placebo-controlled, crossover trial, 29 patients with cancer-related anxiety
and depression were randomly assigned and received treatment with single-dose
psilocybin (0.3 mg/kg) or niacin, both in conjunction with psychotherapy. The
primary outcomes were anxiety and depression assessed between groups prior to
the crossover at 7 weeks. Results: Prior to the crossover, psilocybin produced
immediate, substantial, and sustained improvements in anxiety and depression
and led to decreases in cancer-related demoralization and hopelessness,
improved spiritual wellbeing, and increased quality of life. At the 6.5-month
followup, psilocybin was associated with enduring anxiolytic and anti-
depressant effects (approximately 60–80% of participants continued with
clinically significant reductions in depression or anxiety), sustained
benefits in existential distress and quality of life, as well as improved
attitudes towards death. The psilocybin-induced mystical experience mediated
the therapeutic effect of psilocybin on anxiety and depression. Conclusions:
In conjunction with psychotherapy, single moderate-dose psilocybin produced
rapid, robust and enduring anxiolytic and anti-depressant effects in patients
with cancer-related psychological distress."

"Survey study of challenging experiences after ingesting psilocybin mushrooms:
Acute and enduring positive and negative consequences", Carbonaro et al 2016
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z18mzgyke0j35b4/2016-carbonaro.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z18mzgyke0j35b4/2016-carbonaro.pdf)

"Acute and enduring adverse effects of psilocybin have been reported
anecdotally, but have not been well characterized. For this study, 1993
individuals (mean age 30 yrs; 78% male) completed an online survey about their
single most psychologically difficult or challenging experience (worst “bad
trip”) after consuming psilocybin mushrooms. Thirty-nine percent rated it
among the top five most challenging experiences of his/her lifetime. Eleven
percent put self or others at risk of physical harm; factors increasing the
likelihood of risk included estimated dose, duration and difficulty of the
experience, and absence of physical comfort and social support. Of the
respondents, 2.6% behaved in a physically aggressive or violent manner and
2.7% received medical help. Of those whose experience occurred >1 year before,
7.6% sought treatment for enduring psychological symptoms. Three cases
appeared associated with onset of enduring psychotic symptoms and three cases
with attempted suicide. Multiple regression analysis showed degree of
difficulty was positively associated, and duration was negatively associated,
with enduring increases in well-being. Difficulty of experience was positively
associated with dose. Despite difficulties, 84% endorsed benefiting from the
experience. The incidence of risky behavior or enduring psychological distress
is extremely low when psilocybin is given in laboratory studies to screened,
prepared, and supported participants."

"The Challenging Experience Questionnaire: Characterization of challenging
experiences with psilocybin mushrooms", Barrett et al 2016
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndp11g9a038ofti/2016-barrett.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndp11g9a038ofti/2016-barrett.pdf)

"Acute adverse psychological reactions to classic hallucinogens (“bad trips”
or “challenging experiences”), while usually benign with proper screening,
preparation, and support in controlled settings, remain a safety concern in
uncontrolled settings (such as illicit use contexts). Anecdotal and case
reports suggest potential adverse acute symptoms including affective (panic,
depressed mood), cognitive (confusion, feelings of losing sanity), and somatic
(nausea, heart palpitation) symptoms. Responses to items from several
hallucinogen-sensitive questionnaires (Hallucinogen Rating Scale, the States
of Consciousness Questionnaire, and the Five-Dimensional Altered States of
Consciousness questionnaire) in an Internet survey of challenging experiences
with the classic hallucinogen psilocybin were used to construct and validate a
Challenging Experience Questionnaire. The stand-alone Challenging Experience
Questionnaire was then validated in a separate sample. Seven Challenging
Experience Questionnaire factors (grief, fear, death, insanity, isolation,
physical distress, and paranoia) provide a phenomenological profile of
challenging aspects of experiences with psilocybin. Factor scores were
associated with difficulty, meaningfulness, spiritual significance, and change
in well-being attributed to the challenging experiences. The factor structure
did not differ based on gender or prior struggle with anxiety or depression.
The Challenging Experience Questionnaire provides a basis for future
investigation of predictors and outcomes of challenging experiences with
classic hallucinogens."﻿

